# Cell/Virus and Biology Related Pictures



## xkm1948 (Feb 26, 2017)

Avian adenovirus using Scanning Electron Microscopy.




 


Human stem cell being programmed. 


 

False-colored scanning electron microscope image of _Staphylococcus Aureus_ bacterial cells forming networks on top of poly-dimethyl-siloxane (PDMS) micro-posts (top-down view).


 


Penis of a seed beetle, it carry numerous sharp spines that cause internal injury to females during mating. Female seed beetles are well adapted to cope with this injury; although they are quite seriously injured by these spines, they don’t suffer major harm from mating.


 

Human female placenta


 

Colored scanning electron micrograph (SEM) of the head of a fly (order: Diptera) larva


 

Mosquito head, colored scanning electron micrograph (SEM).


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 26, 2017)

T4 Bacterialphage SEM


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2017)

love it


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 11, 2017)

1. Zebrafish skin pigmentation. Dark colored cells are the melanocytes. They give rise Zebrafish's distint stripes.







2. Cancer cell(large globes) infiltrated by nano particles coated with toxin




3. Cancer cells in the center(Brownish colored cells). Cancer cells can trick normal tissue cells into feeding them. Essentially turning themselves into pseudo-embryo state and telling the rest of the body to help grow this fetus(tumor)



 


4. Neurons in green, astrocytes in red. Purple means both are there. This here is close to an artificial generated brain. 





5.Human mammary gland. Yep, this is part of what is inside all boobs.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 11, 2017)

Wanna take a guess of what is this?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 11, 2017)

Fat cells?


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 11, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Fat cells?



Homo sapien female vaginal tissue.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 11, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Homo sapien female vaginal tissue.



I've never looked THAT close 

Cool thread, subb'd


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Homo sapien female vaginal tissue.



You know, I called it but didn't want to feed your pervy side.


----------



## Aenra (Jun 12, 2017)

"Human stem cell being programmed"

Programmed for what..how..?


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 12, 2017)

Aenra said:


> "Human stem cell being programmed"
> 
> Programmed for what..how..?




Short version, I will try my best:

1. Cells have identity: muscle cells, neurons, fat cells and etc.
2. All cells from the same person have the same DNA code---identical chromosomes.
3. Cell identity is determined by turning on some part of chromosome and turning off some other parts.
4. Stem cells are programmed through signal molecules released by nearby cells.
5. Once programed the identity is irreversible, only a portion of its DNA will be used with the rest of them shut down.

6. Aging, chemical mutatgens, virus or bacteria can some time reset the identity of a cell. Say a skin cell want to go back being a stem cell----that's how you get skin cancer.



R-T-B said:


> You know, I called it but didn't want to feed your pervy side.



When you work on these things for a very long time. you have to become a little more weird to, say, still have some passion for those type of things.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 12, 2017)

1. Herpes virus on the surface of a human cell. The small sphere are the herpes virus. This is transmission electron microscope picture from cyro-sectioning of tissue





 2. HIV inside a human T-cell. Basically the human immune cell is turned into a factory to produce these amazingly efficient little killing machines. Red dots are the HIV




3. Adeno-virus infected human cell. Virus are truly amazing. Biological virus I mean, not those dumb human coded ones.




4. Bacillus anthracis, or better known as Anthrax. Deadly bacteria


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2017)

Pretty neat stuff

In my line of work the biology is a _little bit_ larger....


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 13, 2017)

Norton said:


> Pretty neat stuff
> 
> In my line of work the biology is a _little bit_ larger....



Do you happen to work on anything related to sewage waste analysis and etc?


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Do you happen to work on anything related to sewage waste analysis and etc?


Operation of wastewater treatment plants


----------



## Aenra (Jun 13, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> 4. Stem cells are programmed through signal molecules released by nearby cells.



Firstly, thanks for replying 
Now as to this in specific: signal molecules as in.. it's a chemical trigger of sorts? Is that how it's initiated? And what decides/sends the molecule over in the first place?

Also, the colors are trully amazing.. i don't understand why or how you can have colors at such a level or if they mean anything according to hue or tone, but they are amazing!


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 13, 2017)

Aenra said:


> Firstly, thanks for replying
> Now as to this in specific: signal molecules as in.. it's a chemical trigger of sorts? Is that how it's initiated? And what decides/sends the molecule over in the first place?
> 
> Also, the colors are trully amazing.. i don't understand why or how you can have colors at such a level or if they mean anything according to hue or tone, but they are amazing!


All of those images taken with a transmission electron microscope are coloured by people afterwards to highlight the important details.


----------



## Aenra (Jun 13, 2017)

Oooh.. lol

#imwithstupid


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 13, 2017)

Norton said:


> Operation of wastewater treatment plants



Nice. One of my old PI works on environmental microbiology. It is amazing to find what is inside the sewage treatment plants. Is it true most US cities' seweage are super high in iron?


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Is it true most US cities' seweage are super high in iron?


Iron, nickel, copper, zinc, mercury, phosphorus... also, quaternary ammonia and various medications, etc. Plenty of nasty stuff in raw sewage and treatment plant sludge!


----------

